# Help with building patio stone landing.



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I did something similar this weekend. All the research I did said to put down sand first and then the patio blocks. You also use the sand to fill in the cracks between the pavers. Mine turned out pretty good, although I didn't get it as level as I would have liked.


----------



## kittylady956 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks... how deep did you dig? I went about 3 inches??


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

About 3 inches maybe a little deeper in spots to level it out.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Your landing will stay level longer, and resist moving, if you dig a little deeper; 10" should be ok. Compact the subsoil, install a piece of geo-textile fabric, install 6" or so of crushed stone and compact, install a 1" layer of sand, level, and install your pavers. It takes a bit longer, but the results are better.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Where are you located first. If the ground freezes and you don't have a good base like garden Concepts says then it will move/heave. You do not want to hit your bare toe on the corner of a cement paver. In Michigan I would put down about 6-8 inches of compacted gravel then and inch and a half of sand. However you are only installing 15 squares so..... If you don't mind possibly re-setting them occasionally then just dig a couple inches out and fill with sand. Laying them on clay would take an exceptional amount of work to get them level . Most important if you will be stepping off a set of stairs the you want a firm, stable landing. No moving or rocking patio blocks.
Good luck


----------

